# Bug-out bags



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 23, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bug-out_bag

So I was wondering, if you guys had to get the fuck out of dodge, what would you take? Where would you get it? I have a list of stuff, this is mostly to get you guys ready.


----------



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

Enough to keep me warm and probably some water purifiers but that's without knowing exactly where I'm going


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 23, 2011)

Scenario: America becomes a Fascist state and Russia and China goes to war with America, attacking from both sides. What would you do?  I already know what I would do. Seek asylum in Canada.


----------



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea I mean but that's just logic I'd probably head to a place with low extraditing rates and straight amnesty policies like Canada or Australia


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 23, 2011)

Rancho said:


> Yea I mean but that's just logic I'd probably head to a place with low extraditing rates and straight amnesty policies like Canada or Australia


Hell yeah. I already have a little town picked out too.


----------



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

i dig Australia cause its an island and the perfect place to get caught in the wind


----------



## Yell (Nov 23, 2011)

fucking fascists.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 23, 2011)

id also probably head up thru british columbia/alaska. it's where i grew up and would be the most comfortable in a survival situation i think. I would pack everything in that bug-out-bag, but in addition to my knife i'd bring some kind of small hatchet. Also, a shotgun n plenty ammo if i could get my hands on it. Plenty of tarp/visqueen for numerous uses. And definitely a book on the local edible/poisonous/medicinal plants of the region. That's about it.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 24, 2011)

i fail to see the difference between items in a bug out bag and items i normally carry? duct tape, bandages, tarps. they all sound pretty basic. if its an issue of U.S.A. is getting ass raped by China and Russia then I'm heading south to mexico. got me some family out there.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 24, 2011)

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> i fail to see the difference between items in a bug out bag and items i normally carry? duct tape, bandages, tarps. they all sound pretty basic.



ha. exactly


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey, some people are unprepared. I've seen kids and even veteran hobos that have nothing but clothes.


----------



## Rancho (Nov 24, 2011)

Depend where you're going and for how long


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 24, 2011)

Rancho said:


> Depend where you're going and for how long


This is true... I'm thinking all-purpose survival bags, stuff for surviving anywhere short of a desert.


----------



## solarbob (Nov 24, 2011)

the dessert may very well be the safest place. Nevada, Arizona, Utah, New Mexico, Idaho are all places that have low population density's now. Freedom comes from lack of police to monitor everyone. But prepare yourself and the bug out bag accordingly.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 29, 2011)

head underground.


----------

